# Range Hood Fan/light Mod



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

Well I made my first real mod to our 2015 323bh i removed the range hood fan. the dw hated that A It didn't vent outside

and B that It almost covered the window. to cover the hole from the wires i bought a led light with a sw. pic's to follow!

Next on the list is a central vac system, and to change the ceiling vent in the bathroom.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yep, putting a light in place of a "non-operable" fan makes a lot more sense. Illuminating the stove top is handy.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Why !-Why! -Why!- does Keystone not get the hint and duct out these range hoods. They are designed to be vented outside and almost every manufactured does . For the few pennies (forgot we no longer have pennies in Canada) they save--they could do it, so we consumers do not have to do it, as i did, as well as many others !!!!!!!


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

I did the mod on our 310TB last year and vented it outside. I like it so much better.

David


----------

